# The official Hip hop thread



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

So this thread is dedicated about discussing about Hip hop and its subcultures etc...
We all know that there are people in this forum who can't stand the genre, and believe me we already KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND YOUR OPINIONS HAVE BEEN HEARD, so keep the hateful and negative comments out of this thread.

I am gonna start this thread from posting this great song from a new name on hip hop( Well i guess he is pretty new)
This is a great song, great groove&flow and gotta love the simple saxophone hook on the background also the great chorus.






I see similarities between Rock&hip hop, i know that some of you might be like " WHAT THE F***, HOW DARE YOU, YOU PIECE OF S***:"

You know what i mean? Its the attitude, the cocky attitude, youth swagger, and we do whatever we want kinda attitude.


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

You can hear this song everywhere in the last few months (I know it came out a year ago, but in my country this kind of hits arrives pretty late and then sticks around for way too long). I'll admit it's pretty catchy and sticks in your head, but it's plain simple pop. My hunch about this guy is that he's a one hit artist, but I haven't heard anything else of his yet.

Here are two songs from one of my favorite rap albums - Be by Common.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my apologizees i thought that Macklemoore was British, i just got that British vibe from him.
He is American.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

This goes back several years, but Cunnin Lynguists' Linguistics makes effective use of strings in the beats.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

GreenMamba said:


> This goes back several years, but Cunnin Lynguists' Linguistics makes effective use of strings in the beats.


that beat is really remarkable


----------



## Pennypacker (Jul 30, 2013)

Amazing. Goes straight to my car, along with some other of their songs that I'm discovering as we speak.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Pennypacker said:


> Amazing. Goes straight to my car, along with some other of their songs that I'm discovering as we speak.


It was an amazing piece but let me play something little more mainstream rap with that cocky attitude which i love!
Most new rock&metal acts today are missing that attitude, it's a shame really.
Look at KISS, Led Zeppelin, Metallica, Iron maiden, The scorpions they had the "I don't give a **** what you think we are HERE AND WE ARE GONNA ROCK!!!" attitude.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Beats are great, but give me someone who can rap his way through the alphabet.

Blackalicious


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

jani said:


> It was an amazing piece but let me play something little more mainstream rap with that cocky attitude which i love!
> Most new rock&metal acts today are missing that attitude, it's a shame really.
> Look at KISS, Led Zeppelin, Metallica, Iron maiden, The scorpions they had the "I don't give a **** what you think we are HERE AND WE ARE GONNA ROCK!!!" attitude.


I can't believe you just compared 50 Cent with Led Zeppelin o_o


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

I love this tune  that bassline is the definition of sexy.

Now this is a hip-hop group that I wouldn't mind comparing to Led Zeppelin, because they are both awesome :3


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

BurningDesire said:


> I can't believe you just compared 50 Cent with Led Zeppelin o_o


I didn't mean that they are similar but kinda have that same "non apologetic vibe", he is hardworker and he has a charisma that other rappers don't have.

Also i love his " I don't see end for how far i can go" attitude.
I have noticed that people with that kinda attitude, have always had my respect somehow i just naturally respect people like that.


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

I know I've posted this before, but...I come back to this album every once in a while and this is always a highlight. the Steve Reich sample seems to be the cherry on top, especially when the piece has that beat! the flow and lyrics are also very nice


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

:3 awesomenesssss


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Digable Planets Pacifics, about Sunday in New York City.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Listening to some Tupac. I love this track. The turntabling (SP?) is awesome in this one.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

I love me some hip hop, plenty of bloody awesome stuff! 

I'd say that compared with classical, I'd generally prefer to put on a rap album than the general baroque, classical or early romantic piece. 

Hip hop is incredibly diverse, like every genre is really diverse when you break outside of the Eine kleine Nachtmusik's, the Abbey Road's, the Master of Puppets and the Beat It's.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ST4 said:


> I love me some hip hop, plenty of bloody awesome stuff!
> 
> I'd say that compared with classical, I'd generally prefer to put on a rap album than the general baroque, classical or early romantic piece.
> 
> Hip hop is incredibly diverse, like every genre is really diverse when you break outside of the Eine kleine Nachtmusik's, the Abbey Road's, the Master of Puppets and the Beat It's.


it was more diverse before, but became mostly generic boring stuff after around '93.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> it was more diverse before, but became mostly generic boring stuff after around '93.


An absurd, extreme generalization? No?

What do you like about rap before then?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

ST4 said:


> An absurd, extreme generalization? No?
> 
> What do you like about rap before then?


The production was better, and the delivery felt more fresh to me back then in the day.


----------

